# 1st of 2012 - 21" Saugeye



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Got out on GMR today for the first time since mid November. Waded a popular local saugeye spot and water clarity was pretty decent with visibility nearly 2 feet. Threw several colors of curly tails, a few small swimbaits and about 6 different crank baits. Only fish of the day was a 21" saugeye caught on a floating blk/wht minnow.

It was great to get out on such a beautiful day!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats on the Saugeye and thanks for the report.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

SConner said:


> Got out on GMR today for the first time since mid November. Waded a popular local saugeye spot and water clarity was pretty decent with visibility nearly 2 feet. Threw several colors of curly tails, a few small swimbaits and about 6 different crank baits. Only fish of the day was a 21" saugeye caught on a floating blk/wht minnow.
> 
> It was great to get out on such a beautiful day!


Very nice and Congrats....what a way to start your year!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Congratulations on a great start to 2012  GO Black Tigers !


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

you are nuts 
I bet that water was cold!!!!
Please take care would really miss your reports.
best of luck, I would take you canoeing but I think you would just jump right in the river!!!!!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Where's the picture, I don't believe you?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

QueticoMike said:


> Where's the picture, I don't believe you?


I am OK with non believers. Actually, it was very cold standing in the middle of the river and wind was blowing hard. I decided to just let it go and get back to fishing. They bite in streaks and I did not want to spend time on shore taking picture.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Not hard to believe I have a sweet honey hole that holds huge sauger 17"+ all winter long catch 20+ daily! Can't wait for the ice to hit it hard! Good luck this winter!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

i tried the popular saugeye spot for awhile on 01-08, got my first skunk of 2012. Only fished for an hour, donated a few lures to the saugeye gods.

Water was did have good clarity, i could see the toes of my waders, which is pretty amazing since i have to lean forward quite aways to see over my belly.

I saw a bunch of carp in the river in Piqua, where the wastewater treatment plant empties in. Looked to be 6 - 8 lb bruisers, if anyone wants to tangle with them.


----------



## Mr. Angler (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice catch. I fished all day Saturday. Fished some deeper water and we lucked into 2 Saugeye. Possible fish of the year for my brother in law was caught. 38" northern pike...nice healthy fish. Biggest one I have seen caught from the GMR. Love to see these guys caught, in my opinion shows we have a healthy fishery. In the afternoon fished another popular spot and ended up with 4 for the freezer. Largest being 20" Good luck to all hope the good weather continues...would't hurt my feelings to hit some hard water though. For anyone concerned the pike was photographed and promptly sent on its way. Will post a pic shortly.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. Angler (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is the pic of my brother-in-law with his big northern. Fish was only put on the stringer so we could keep it in the water while getting camera ready.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent pike. Congrats.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice!!!! Toothys getting hooked up all over the place!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr. Angler said:


> Here is the pic of my brother-in-law with his big northern. Fish was only put on the stringer so we could keep it in the water while getting camera ready.


I think that is the biggest I have seen from GMR... What a monster! Tell your brother in law congratulations.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

That pike is *incredible*, I didn't know we had water cold enough for them to grow that big down here. I have to bring some of my pike tackle down from up north now. 38 eh? what did she weigh 15 or 16 pounds in that range? I love big northerns my brother actually caught a 43 in Muskie this year  

Love when the cold weather comes around that is when the big pike and muskie bite


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr. Angler said:


> Possible fish of the year for my brother in law was caught. 38" northern pike...nice healthy fish.


BTW: What did that beast get taken on?




Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Mr. Angler (Jan 16, 2009)

Caught on chartreuse power bait grub. Bit of a fluke I guess but we catch 5-10 each season just usually a lot smaller in the same general area. Our digital scale had a dead battery. We estimate probably 10-13lbs. Heading out again this evening will post results if I get into anything. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

